# Tethering Canon 5D Classic to Lightroom 3 on Windows 8...



## clarcorona (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it possible?


I tried tethering and the camera would not shoot... The LCD kept reading "Busy". 

Lightroom acknowledges that the 5D is connected but that's about all it or the camera does. 


Any suggestions?



TIA!

clarcorona


----------



## gsgary (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think it will it should with an eyefi card WiFi SD Cards: Eye-Fi Memory Cards: Wireless Photo and Video Uploads from your Camera to your Computer & the Web | Eye-Fi , it will with Window XP


----------



## clarcorona (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the response 

Unfortunately, the 5D takes a CF card so this option won't work but it's good to know for my other gear.


clarcorona


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 17, 2013)

Amazon.com: SD-CF II: SD to CF Type II Adapter (Supports SDHC MMC): Computers & Accessories


----------



## clarcorona (Jun 17, 2013)

That is too awesome Tyler... Thanks!


----------

